

Robbie Cooper's amazing photos of gamers and their avatars  - flavorpill
http://flavorwire.com/238994/fascinating-photos-of-gamers-vs-their-avatars

======
rhizome
Oh good, a postbot adding to the HN slowdown.

~~~
flavorpill
not a bot. hola.

~~~
rhizome
Effectively so.

